# Umpolschaltung 28V 20A (H-Bridge)



## Friedrich-Alexander (23 Februar 2021)

Hallo liebe Forumsgemeinde,

ich bin auf der Suche nach einer Umpolschaltung für min. 28V DC, 20A für die Montage im Schaltschrank, am Besten auf der Tragschiene TS35 (Hutschiene).
Ein DC-Verbraucher , der an einem Netzgerät hängt, soll umgepolt werden. Steuerung durch SPS Digitalausgang oder Digitalausgänge.

Hat jemand einen Vorschlag?

Viele Grüße,
FA


----------



## winnman (23 Februar 2021)

2 Relais mit jeweils mind 2 Wechsler


----------



## Heinileini (23 Februar 2021)

```
------------+-----------+
+           |           |
    +---+---)-------+   |
    |   |   |       |   |     
    |   o   o       o   o     
    |    \           \        
    |     o           o       
    |     |           |       
    |     +----(V)----+       
-   |                         
----+
```


----------



## Kabeläffle (23 Februar 2021)

Bei 20A müssen es aber schon kräftige Relais sein!

Da ist vielleicht eine Leistungselektronik besser:
https://www.amazon.de/Controller-Re...s-Motor-Drehzahlregler-Schalter/dp/B075FW28NG


----------



## Captain Future (23 Februar 2021)

Wendeschützkombination mit mechanischer Verriegelung..... Kannst Du in Leistungsstufen bis 250kW kaufen ...das sollte reichen für 20A

Bildchen: Q11 gibt +/- und Q12 gibt -/+ 

Anhang anzeigen 53098


----------



## Heinileini (24 Februar 2021)

Captain Future schrieb:


> Wendeschützkombination mit mechanischer Verriegelung..... Kannst Du in Leistungsstufen bis 250kW kaufen ...das sollte reichen für 20A


Für die genannte (aber nicht näher spezifizierte) Anwendung, sollte m.E. im Vordergrund stehen, dass die Kontakte sicher den *Gleichstrom* abschalten können.
Eine WendeSchützkombination dürfte für Drehstrom (3 Phasen) ausgelegt und eine hohe kW-Zahl so gesehen eher Augenwischerei sein.


----------



## Captain Future (24 Februar 2021)

Heinileini schrieb:


> Für die genannte (aber nicht näher spezifizierte) Anwendung, sollte m.E. im Vordergrund stehen, dass die Kontakte sicher den *Gleichstrom* abschalten können.
> Eine WendeSchützkombination dürfte für Drehstrom (3 Phasen) ausgelegt und eine hohe kW-Zahl so gesehen eher Augenwischerei sein.



Mit bis 250 kw ist gemeint das man diese fertigen Kombinationen in vielen verschiedenen Leistungsgrößen bekommt und man zur Sicherheit auch noch eine mechanische Verriegelung nehmen kann zusätzlich zur elektrischen Verriegelung.
Die Anwendung vom Themenstarter kenne ich auch nicht aber dafür gibt es bei Leistungsschützen oder auch bei Relais die 
AC/DC-Gebrauchskategorien.
Für kritische Anwendungen was hier bestimmt nicht der Fall ist gibt es auch besondere 
Leistungsschütz zb. bei Batterie Anlagen.
Dort gibt es  DC- Schütze für Batterieanlagen für Leistungsgrößen bis 4800 Volt und 1100 Ampere.

Man kann so eine Kinderschaltung auch mit einem Relais mit 3WS machen wenn es zb. ein Ventilantrieb ist der nur Auf/Zu fährt. Aber ich denke das Du hier bestimmt mehr weißt als ich mit meinem Halbwissen.....


----------



## Blockmove (24 Februar 2021)

Heinileini schrieb:


> Für die genannte (aber nicht näher spezifizierte) Anwendung, sollte m.E. im Vordergrund stehen, dass die Kontakte sicher den *Gleichstrom* abschalten können.
> Eine WendeSchützkombination dürfte für Drehstrom (3 Phasen) ausgelegt und eine hohe kW-Zahl so gesehen eher Augenwischerei sein.



Heini da solltest du dir mal die Augen auswischen und ein Datenblatt eines Motorschütz anschauen 
Beispiel:
Siemens 3RT2026-1BB40
400V AC3 25A
24V DC3 20A

Gruß
Blockmove


----------



## Gleichstromer (24 Februar 2021)

Was für ein DC-Verbraucher ist das denn ?
Bei einer reinen Widerstandslast ist das mit normalen Schützen kein grosses Problem, bei einer induktiven Last wächst der Schwierigkeitsgrad mit der Induktivität. 

Für kapazitive Lasten gibt es Kondensatorschütze oder Relais mit Hochstrom-Vorlaufkontakt.


----------



## Captain Future (24 Februar 2021)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Heini da solltest du dir mal die Augen auswischen und ein Datenblatt eines Motorschütz anschauen
> Beispiel:
> Siemens 3RT2026-1BB40
> 400V AC3 25A
> ...



Danke Blockmove.... besser kann man es nicht sagen


----------



## Friedrich-Alexander (24 Februar 2021)

Hallo,
ich danke schon mal für die Vorschläge. Ich selber bin natürlich auch schon seit Tagen am Suchen, wie man das geschickt löst.

-Es gibt z.B. von Phoenix Contact Wendelastrelais - ELR W1/ 6-24DC - 2982090 die können aber nur 6A. Die wären halt gut, da auch die Verriegelung schon drin ist.
Gibt es sowas irgendwo mit den gewünschten 15A oder idealerweise 20A?

-Zu  der Lösung mit den Schützen: Wenn man riesen große Schütze wählt, 2  Stück für ein System, die den Strom von 20A DC trennen können, dann wird  der Aufbau riesig.
-Wenn man die Schütze so wählt, dass sie die 20A  DC auf Dauer tragen können, aber nicht abschalten können, könnte man das  so machen, wenn man nur umschaltet, wenn sicher die Last vorher  heruntergesteuert wurde. Aber bei Spannungsausfall ist das nicht  sichergestellt.

-Diese Halbleiterrelais habe ich noch gefunden: 
*Appoldt Halbleiterrelais POK22-24V/25 Last-Strom (max.): 25 A Schaltspannung (max.): 60 V/DC*

Da  brauche ich 4 dieser Geräte für ein System. Machbar wäre es damit, aber  die Verriegelung ist halt schwierig. Wenn ein Ausgangstransitor  durchlegiert, merkt man das erst, nach dem umschalten. Da müssen dann  auch noch Sicherungen, oder eine Strombegrenzung rein.

Zur Anwendung:
Es  sind mehrere Kanäle (ohmsche Verbraucher), die mit Gleichstrom 4..28V  /20A gesteuert werden müssen, mit der Möglichkeit umzupolen.

Gibt es noch weitere Ideen?

Viele Grüße,
FA


----------



## Friedrich-Alexander (24 Februar 2021)

Hallo,
vielen Dank für den Hinweis mit den Leistungsschützen. Ich denke ich werde das mit 2 der vorgeschlagenen Lestungsschützen lösen. Die Schütze, die diesen Gleichstrom abschalten können, hätte ich mir größer vorgestellt. Sie sind nur 45 mm breit. Damit werde ich leben können.

@Kabeläffle: Danke für den Vorschlag. Das wäre eine rekordverdächtig günstige Lösung. Aber ich muss die Spannung und den Strom erfassen. Das ist bei dem PWM Ausgangssignal aufwändig.

Viele Grüße,
FA


----------



## Heinileini (24 Februar 2021)

Captain Future schrieb:


> Aber ich denke das Du hier bestimmt mehr weißt als ich mit meinem Halbwissen.....


Dein Halbwissen, mein Halbwissen, das Halbwissen vieler, die sich an einem Thread beteiligen ... alles zusammenschütten und schön umrühren. Das ist doch das reizvolle an so einem Forum! 




Blockmove schrieb:


> Heini da solltest du dir mal die Augen auswischen und ein Datenblatt eines Motorschütz anschauen


Danke für den Tipp, Dieter! Da hätte ich eigentlich auch selbst drauf kommen können. 

Sooo, noch ein paar Worte zu der Schaltung, die ich in #3 skizziert hatte.
Zwei Schütze mit je 1 Wechsler. Mechanische oder sonstige Verriegelung: nein, wozu auch. Ziehen beide Schütze an, ist die Last wieder spannungsfrei und wieder kurzgeschlossen, aber auf einem anderen Potenzial. Ob das so vertretbar oder erwünscht oder ein no go ist, keine Ahnung.

Zum Thema elektronischer Schütze: In der H-Schaltung können die sich locker gegenseitig zerstören, unabhängig von der angeschlossenen Last.
Da kommt es natürlich sehr darauf an, dass die Ansteuerung sorgfältig verriegelt ist und es könnte auch ein Problem dadurch entstehen, dass die Schütze unterschiedliche BezugsPotenziale haben. Da lohnt es sich wirklich, DatenBlätter aufmerksam zu studieren und falls die noch Fragen offenlassen, beim Hersteller nachzufragen.


----------



## Blockmove (24 Februar 2021)

Heinileini schrieb:


> Mechanische oder sonstige Verriegelung: nein, wozu auch.



Schütze mit Wechsler sind selten.
Daher finde ich eine Wendeschützkombi mit mech. Verriegelung gar nicht verkehrt.


----------



## Captain Future (24 Februar 2021)

Heinileini schrieb:


> Dein Halbwissen, mein Halbwissen, das Halbwissen vieler, die sich an einem Thread beteiligen ... alles zusammenschütten und schön umrühren. Das ist doch das reizvolle an so einem Forum!



Nein ist es nicht. Gibt auch Leute die gerne einen falschen Tipp aufgreifen und ins Messer laufen.
Mein Tipp ist eigentlich nicht überall seinen Senf abgeben.

Eigentlich wollte ich nach meinem Tipp nichts mehr schreiben als als dann als Antwort auf meine Schaltung kam 
es geht hier um 20A *sicher Abschalten* und Schütze sind mehr für 3 Phasen ausgelegt konnte ich nicht anders.

Deine Schütze mit WS die hätte ich auch gerne hast du mal eine Bestellnummer ?? Ich kenne nur Öffner als Leistungskontakte von Tele 
und dort hat man die gerne bei Kran-Anlage benutzt.... ist aber schon länger her ob es die Dinger immer noch gibt keine Ahnung.

netten Gruß


----------



## Heinileini (24 Februar 2021)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Schütze mit Wechsler sind selten.


Ja, leider. Bis 16 A findet man noch etliche Varianten. Darüber wird's rar.

Wendeschützkombis mit mech. Verriegelung finde ich übrigens auch nicht verkehrt. Sorry wenn das anders rübergekommen sein sollte.

Habe beim vom TE gefunden Appoldt HalbleiterRelais übrigens folgenden wichtigen Hinweis gefunden:


> Funktion und Einsatz liegen in alleiniger Verantwortung des Anwenders,der die TauglichkeitUnserer Produkte für seine Anwendung vorher zu überprüfen hat !


----------



## Gleichstromer (24 Februar 2021)

Bei SchneiderElectric gibts noch einiges, auch Siemens hat Schütze mit Leistungs-Öffnern, hab ich vor kurzem irgendwo gesehen.

Allerdings haben die Öffner i. d. R. eine niedrigere Gebrauchskategorie als die Schliesser.

Das hier kann z. B. 60A: 
	

		
			
		

		
	

Anhang anzeigen TeSys_D_LP1D40008FD.pdf


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (24 Februar 2021)

Heinileini schrieb:


> .. Zwei Schütze mit je 1 Wechsler. Mechanische oder sonstige Verriegelung: nein, wozu auch. Ziehen beide Schütze an, ist die Last wieder spannungsfrei und wieder kurzgeschlossen, ...


Eine mechanische Verriegelung verhindert u.a., dass das eine Schütz anzieht, während das andere festgebrannt ist. Daher haben Schütze in der Regel auch zwangsgeführte Kontakte, was bei Relais nur in Sonderfällen der Fall ist.




Heinileini schrieb:


> .. und es könnte auch ein Problem dadurch entstehen, dass die Schütze unterschiedliche BezugsPotenziale haben ..


Das ist niemals gut. Warum sollten aber die Schütze denn verschiedene Bezugspotenziale haben?


Ich würde aber auch Relais einsetzen, und zwar Solid State Relais für 20€/Stück. Eine Verriegelung im Steuerzweig könnte man über Relais vorsehen, so man denn möchte. Ansonsten kann man eventuell auch über Halbleitersicherungen nachdenken. Wenn unbedingt notwendig, könnte man auch über die geschaltete Lastspannung auch noch mal eine Verriegelung im Steuerpfad realisieren.

Gleichstrom Solid State Relais DC/DC, Steuerspannung 3-32V DC 25 A


----------



## Friedrich-Alexander (24 Februar 2021)

@OnkelDagobert: Danke für den Hinweis mit den Halbleiterrelais mit Ausgangstransistor die werde ich mir merken.

Da wir nur selten schalten (umpolen) werde ich es so realisieren:


----------



## Heinileini (24 Februar 2021)

Friedrich-Alexander schrieb:


> @OnkelDagobert: Danke für den Hinweis mit den Halbleiterrelais mit Ausgangstransistor ...


Was habe ich überlesen? Wo findet sich der Hinweis auf AusgangsTransistor? Der Link führt mitten in ein "Thyristor HalbleiterRelais DC/DC", was für mich schon fast wie ein Widerspruch in sich klingt. 
Allerdings bei dem Appoldt-Relais laut Datenblatt ein Foto-MOS-FET.

PS:
Auf Deinem Bild im Beitrag #19 ist hervorragend zu erkennen: das PunktRaster, aber ansonsten ... :-(


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (24 Februar 2021)

Heinileini,

es gibt auch Thyristoren, die man nach dem Zünden wieder löschen kann. In dem Fall ist es aber ein Kopierfehler auf der Website. Im Datenblatt ist beschrieben, was für Schaltelemente eingesetzt werden. Es sind je nach Typ Mosfets oder Bipolatransistoren.


----------

